# Removing solid stain



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I have read a couple threads about removing stain but didn't find quite what I was looking for. 
Customer has a deck that has been coated with oil based solid stain from the beginning. Most recently done with Sikkens Rubbol 6 years ago. It is weathered and peeling now. 
My plan for prep would be to chemical strip, neutralize and sand. I have never stripped solid oil stain before only semi-transparents. Does solid oil remove as easily as semi-transparent? What should I expect to run into. Totally coats on right now are 4. It will be getting solid stain again. 
Or can i just clean and sand?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PRC said:


> I have read a couple threads about removing stain but didn't find quite what I was looking for.
> Customer has a deck that has been coated with oil based solid stain from the beginning. Most recently done with Sikkens Rubbol 6 years ago. It is weathered and peeling now.
> My plan for prep would be to chemical strip, neutralize and sand. I have never stripped solid oil stain before only semi-transparents. Does solid oil remove as easily as semi-transparent? What should I expect to run into. Totally coats on right now are 4. It will be getting solid stain again.
> Or can i *just clean and sand*?


"just clean and sand" sounds most prudent in the scenario you describe.

"Complete chemical strip, neutralize and sand." Yikes. Sounds pricey. Especially if the moment you leave those dogs in the pic go back to running up and down the stairs.

But what do I know? I tend to be practical when it comes to decks. There are many purists on PT that will disagree with my assessment.

What are the HO's immediate and long term expectations?

How much are they willing to pay now?

How much maintenance are they willing to pay for in the future?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Are they wanting to go to a semi-trans, and that's why you're planning on stripping? 

You can expect to do multiple applications of stripper, and you can expect the wood to fur because of this, so expect to sand afterwards. The solids are much tougher to remove than semi-trans, but at least only oil was used, so you have a fighting chance. Before you start, before you sign a contract, before you even give them a ballpark figure, do a few test spots in areas where the stain is mostly in-tact. Based on that info, come up with a game plan.

Seems like a lot of work for such a small space, (judging only by the one pic I see). If it were me, I'd try to find a reasonable compromise with a new solid color, or at least solid on rails & cap, unless they really want to pay what it takes to see wood again.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Are they wanting to go to a semi-trans, and that's why you're planning on stripping?
> 
> You can expect to do multiple applications of stripper, and you can expect the wood to fur because of this, so expect to sand afterwards. The solids are much tougher to remove than semi-trans, but at least only oil was used, so you have a fighting chance. Before you start, before you sign a contract, before you even give them a ballpark figure, do a few test spots in areas where the stain is mostly in-tact. Based on that info, come up with a game plan.
> 
> Seems like a lot of work for such a small space, (judging only by the one pic I see). If it were me, I'd try to find a reasonable compromise with a new solid color, or at least solid on rails & cap, unless they really want to pay what it takes to see wood again.


It will be solid again. I dont run into too much solid used on decks here. I always spec some sort of semi. So this is a little different for me. My question should have been is it necessary to completely remove solid before coating again or is thorough prep adequate?
Also it is 20x40 with built-in bench on one long side.
All solid stains that I can get are now hybrid products. Any experience with them? I don't like acrylic solids on horizontal surfaces.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> It will be solid again. I dont run into too much solid used on decks here. I always spec some sort of semi. So this is a little different for me. My question should have been is it necessary to completely remove solid before coating again or is thorough prep adequate?
> Also it is 20x40 with built-in bench on one long side.
> All solid stains that I can get are now hybrid products. Any experience with them? I don't like acrylic solids on horizontal surfaces.


Not necessary to strip if solid over solid. Since oil was used in the past, I'm assuming there's no issue of peeling. Just wash, sand if/where needed, then top-coat. Stay with oils if possible. Not sure which hybrids you're referring to.


----------



## AV Painting (Apr 25, 2012)

dont strip if its going solid again


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Agreed. Stripping would be unnecessary. Plus about 4 times the cost..


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Unless the decking is some beautiful wood and the HO's have deep pockets, stripping is nuts. Replacement or solid stain is the way for 98% of decks.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Power wash,let dry and power sand with 60-100 grit.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres a deck I did last year.Same situatuon as yours.I top coated most of it with 2 coats of solid stain.3 coats on the handrails and steps.Used a Dewalt angle grinder with I think 60 or 80 grit followed by a orbital sand with 100.
















Here's aother one using the same method.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich78 (Jul 8, 2015)

It doesn't make any sense to strip the old stain if is going to receive a solid coat. 
power wash, prep, two coats of solid stain, and a third coat on steps. (some *solid* *stains* let you spot prime prior to application if that's the case then spot prime the bare wood)

www.rainbowcustompainting.com


----------

